# Have you registered...



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You’re HK? When I picked mine up there was a little form that said you can put down your information and send it to HK to be registered. I have not done this yet and I was wondering if you guys have. If I ever need the gun to be serviced do you think it would be a problem not having this done? Thanks guys

:smt071


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think if you register, they forward it on to the government and you get drafted. (just kidding):smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I think if you register, they forward it on to the government and you get drafted. (just kidding):smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Ha ha


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Usually I do, but I do not fill out some of those questions on the HK form (income, etc). I didn't bother to do it on my latest Walther - Should I ever get trouble w/ a warranty claim, I can always fax them the receipt.

Hey, I am sure one of 2 of those registration forms gets lost every once in a while (in the mail). If U have a problem in the future, just tell them U did mail it


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If U have a problem in the future, just tell them U did mail it


Haha that would probably work


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I sent in the post card for all 3 of my HK's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My last Walther is the 1st time I have not sent one of those things in...


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent in the warranty registration card on all my pistols, but not the income, or what magazines i read and such, just the serial number, place and date purchased..thats all they need in my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U mean you don't want those "free" magazine offers that start costing U money if you don't cancel?!?! WHo wouldn't want that? :smt082


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont send mine out, Im putting it in my HK case. in case they need repair, I will always have the receipt to show the proof of purchase


----------



## ktk2573 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Broke It*

I sent mine in right away. When I broke my HK USP.40 it took less than a week to get it back. I don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Bought mine slightly used, less than 150 rds thru it, being that I was the second owner in a FTF transaction I figured I had no warranty, so I didn't bother. Hope it doesn't break. :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Typically, if the original owner didn't send it in, U can.

But, if I remember correctly, HK is the only one that requires ya send in a copy of the recipt along w/ the card. So, U probably can't do it. Most other gun companies only require the card.


----------

